# Kurios: Samsung stellt Quadcore-Klapphandy vor



## Iceananas (23. Dezember 2012)

Nein, es ist noch nicht April.

In Dezember hat Samsung ein Klapphandy mit der Modelbezeichnung W2013 für den chinesischen Markt vorgestellt.
Ungewöhnlich ist dabei die Kombination aus High-End Hardware und der mittlerweile kaum noch existente Formfaktor.

Offensichtlich peilt Samsung eine kleine Zielgruppe an: reiche Menschen, die ein exklusives, elegantes Mobiltelefon besitzen möchten. Als Werbefigur posiert Jackie Chan mit dem edlen Handy auf Werbeflächen. Auch die Verarbeitung und das Design inklusive goldener Umrandungen sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache.
Die Hardware kann sich ebenfalls durchaus sehen lassen:

- Exynos 4412 Quadcore @ 1,4 Ghz
- 1GB/2GB RAM (habe widerspüchliche Angaben gefunden)
- SAMOLED 3,7" 800x480 Innen UND Außen, also insgesamt 2 Stück
- 16GB Speicher intern, durch microSD erweiterbar
- 8MP Kamera mit BSI Sensor, 2MP Frontkamera
- Dual SIM (CDMA und GSM simultan)

Als Höhepunkt der Kuriosität stellt sich der Preis heraus: c.a. 17999 RMB, umgerechnet ~2200€ muss man hinlegen, um das noble Mobiltelefon zu bekommen. Zum Launch des Handys mussten Vorbesteller sogar 37800 RMB (c.a. 4500€) bezahlen, um als einer der ersten das Handy zu erhalten.

Der Verkauf von exorbitant teuren (Samsung-)Klapphandys entwickelt sich langsam zu einer Tradition beim chinesichen Mobilfunkbetreiber China Telekom. Letztes Jahr in Dezember wurde bereits das Samsung W999 vorgestellt, das dasselbe Konzept verfolgte und noch für vergleichsweise günstige 8990 RMB (1100€) zu haben war.


Quellen:
Samsung's SCH-W2013 is a quad-core, dual-screen flip phone, designed for Jackie Chan
Samsung's two-faced SCH-W999 Android plays the dual core, dual SIM game
W2013?+??__??PConline (ausführlicher Testbericht auf chinesisch)
?W2013?36800?_?_|><|??PConline


Mein Senf: China ist damit das erste Land, wo Chefs endlich nicht mehr dasselbe Handy benutzen wie die Putzfrau


----------



## SirMister (23. Dezember 2012)

Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Leandros (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds irgendwie cool. Ist nur ein bisschen Teuer. 




SirMister schrieb:


> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht


 
Begründung?


----------



## turbosnake (23. Dezember 2012)

Denkweise: Teurer gleich besser.


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Dezember 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ich finds irgendwie cool. Ist nur ein bisschen Teuer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
weil wegen dem preis, wer braucht ein handy für solch einen preis?


----------



## Abductee (23. Dezember 2012)

Wer braucht schon ein Auto >50k€?

Das Handy ist einfach ein Luxusgut für die Oberschicht.


----------



## r34ln00b (23. Dezember 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon ein Auto >50k€?
> 
> Das Handy ist einfach ein Luxusgut für die Oberschicht.


 
welch eine aussage?

das handy ist nur für eine kleine zielgruppe entwickelt worden und deshalb useless in der welt.

dein beispiel mit dem 50k€ auto zeigt es besser.. .


----------



## Tiz92 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiß wirklich nicht wie ich das finden soll. Auf jeden Fall geiler Stuff.


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

ich habe so das gefühl das die meisten es nicht checken
china ist gegen über waren von außerhalb teils sehr verschlossen und hat deswegen einen teils sehr spezielen markt siehe handys

wir sind keines wegs besser siehe EU vertu handys


----------



## Sunjy (23. Dezember 2012)

Geniales Teil würd ich mir sofort holen.. Mal was anderes.

Und das Bild mit Jackie Chan is ja mal nich schlecht^^

Und vergleicht man den Preis mit dem was man bei Apple für ein Standarthandy mit einem Display hinlegen muss is das doch gar nich sooo Teuer^^


----------



## fire2002de (23. Dezember 2012)

vorbesteller!, im Normalfall wird es sicherlich auch in China dann später günstiger. ich denke die wollen erst mal schauen wie ein so relativ gut ausgestattetes Smartphone ala klapp Handy ankommt. ich kenne viele die klapphandy fans sind aber halt nicht mehr beidehnt werden konnten da es ja nur noch von Smartphone im "barren" Design so wimmelt.

zumal es wundert mich das Samsung alleine ein Design entwerfen konnte ohne abzukupfern xD
Spaß bei Seite, finde es gut das auch der Sektor bedient wird und wenn auch erst mal nur da und relativ teuer die nachfrage ist auf jedenfall da.

mfg


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

fire2002de schrieb:


> vorbesteller!, im Normalfall wird es sicherlich auch in China dann später günstiger. ich denke die wollen erst mal schauen wie ein so relativ gut ausgestattetes Smartphone ala klapp Handy ankommt. ich kenne viele die klapphandy fans sind aber halt nicht mehr beidehnt werden konnten da es ja nur noch von Smartphone im "barren" Design so wimmelt.
> 
> zumal es wundert mich das Samsung alleine ein Design entwerfen konnte ohne abzukupfern xD
> Spaß bei Seite, finde es gut das auch der Sektor bedient wird und wenn auch erst mal nur da und relativ teuer die nachfrage ist auf jedenfall da.
> ...




z.b wie ich letzes jahr in bangkok war sah ich sehr viele klapp handys


----------



## ReaCT (23. Dezember 2012)

Wow sieht eigentlich garnicht schlecht aus. Wenn ich doch nur das nötige Kleingeld hätte


----------



## Seeefe (23. Dezember 2012)

r34ln00b schrieb:


> welch eine aussage?
> 
> das handy ist nur für eine kleine zielgruppe entwickelt worden und deshalb useless in der welt.
> 
> dein beispiel mit dem 50k€ auto zeigt es besser.. .


 

"es ist nur für eine kleine Zielgruppe entwickelt worden" Was soll der schmarn den? 

Ob was Sinnvoll oder Sinnlos für jemanden ist, liegt bei einem selbst.


----------



## Voodoo2 (23. Dezember 2012)

*@r34ln00b *es ist nur für eine kleine Zielgruppe entwickelt worden" Was soll der schmarn den? 

Ob was Sinnvoll oder Sinnlos für jemanden ist, liegt bei einem selbst.[/QUOTE]



sind ca   1.3MILLIARDEN chinesen wenig 

auch wen 99.5% arm sind


----------



## AeroX (23. Dezember 2012)

Bisschen teuer aber sonst geht's doch


----------



## Superwip (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte lieber gerne mal wieder ein aktuelles Smartphone mit QWERTZ Tastatur...


----------



## Dartwurst (23. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber gerne mal wieder ein aktuelles Smartphone mit QWERTZ Tastatur...


Kannst Du viel preiswerter bekommen:Motorola Backflip. Ca 160€


----------



## RainbowCrash (23. Dezember 2012)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Kannst Du viel preiswerter bekommen:Motorola Backflip. Ca 160€


 
U jelly? 



> Das Motorola Backflip ist ein Smartphone von Motorola mit Android 1.5



Aktuell ist was anderes...


----------



## DarkMo (23. Dezember 2012)

SirMister schrieb:


> Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht


 siehste, das selbe denk ich mir über facebook-direkt-verdrahtete mobile _telefone_ mit dualcore prozessor un wad weis ich ned alles und maßen jenseits von gut und böse (bzw ner normalen hosentasche ^^), die 99% hier wohl als völlig normal bezeichnen  zudem sind 700 ocken für nen heutiges handy ganz sicher auch alles andre als normal. das is mehr wie der rechner hierg ekostet hat, nur das er mehr kann und bequemer zu bedienen is ><


----------



## Iceananas (23. Dezember 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> wir sind keines wegs besser siehe EU vertu handys



und im Gegensatz zu Vertu ist das Ding wenigstens schön und die Hardware nicht aus der Steinzeit


----------



## metalstore (23. Dezember 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> - SAMOLED 3,7" 800x480 Innen UND Außen, also insgesamt 2 Stück


was ist der Unterschied von SAMOLED zu AMOLED?


----------



## Hardwell (23. Dezember 2012)

vom design her schauts nicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## ct5010 (23. Dezember 2012)

metalstore schrieb:


> was ist der Unterschied von SAMOLED zu AMOLED?


 
vll Super AMOLED?


----------



## PunkPuster (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Design gefällt mir aber irgendwie


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2012)

Hm Klappspaten ähh Klapphandys haben mich bisher nie wirklich interessiert


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2012)

metalstore schrieb:


> was ist der Unterschied von SAMOLED zu AMOLED?


 
Super AMOLED ist quasi AMOLED von Samsung. Der Begriff sagt nicht wirklich viel über die Technologie aus. Es gibt halt auch andere Hersteller, die ihr Display "nur" AMOLED nennen.


----------



## Superwip (24. Dezember 2012)

Super-AMOLED ist eine Technologie von Samsung, die es ermöglicht dünnere OLED Displays mit integriertem kapazitivem Touchscreen zu bauen. Bei Super-AMOLED+ wurde schließlich die Pixelmatrix überarbeitet.

AMOLED steht übrigens für Aktiv Matrix- OLED, die einzelnen OLEDs werden dabei jeweils über einen eigenen, in das Display integrierten Transistor angesteuert welcher das Signal verstärkt. Diese Technologie ist nicht etwa ein Feature sondern zwingend erforderlich um Displays mit einer größeren Diagonale zu bauen. Als Transistoren werden üblicherweise TFTs (Dünnfilmtransistoren) verwendet sodass man AMOLED Displays alternativ auch als TFT-OLED Displays bezeichnen könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Dezember 2012)

Ist zwar eine interessante Technik, aber so ein Handy wäre für den Beruf eher ungeeignet und mir auch zu teuer


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Dezember 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine interessante Technik, aber so ein Handy wäre für den Beruf eher ungeeignet und mir auch zu teuer



Ja kommt halt drauf an für welchen Beruf  mir wär es auch zu teuer, ich kenne aber auch einige Leute die das auf Anhieb kaufen würden und wo das Geld locker sitzt. Ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass das Handy x-tausende kosten würden - was manche Leute mal eben für einen guten Champagner verprasseln.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Dezember 2012)

Das ideale Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Voodoo2 (24. Dezember 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> und im Gegensatz zu Vertu ist das Ding wenigstens schön und die Hardware nicht aus der Steinzeit


 

ja wobei vertu ja diesen 24 std service hat da kommen dan leute und bringen klo papier wen man keines hat 

die hardware ist echt nicht gerade sehr aktuel da haste recht und alles andere als schön


----------



## ct5010 (24. Dezember 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Super-AMOLED ist eine Technologie von Samsung, die es ermöglicht dünnere OLED Displays mit integriertem kapazitivem Touchscreen zu bauen. Bei Super-AMOLED+ wurde schließlich die Pixelmatrix überarbeitet.


 
Ja endlich keine Pentile-Matrix mehr^^ Bei diesem Handy scheint es sich wohl doch um Pentile zu handeln?


----------



## Niza (24. Dezember 2012)

Also so ein Handy ist eher was für die reicheren Leute.

Ein Multimillioner findet vielleicht das das ein Schnäpchen ist

Ich finde es einfach zu teuer.

Angenommen ich hätte die 2200€ dann würde ich mir einen high end PC davon zusammen bauen.
Aber kein 2200€ teures Handy kaufen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Iceananas (24. Dezember 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Bei diesem Handy scheint es sich wohl doch um Pentile zu handeln?


 
Scheint so. Aber so viele Feinheiten interessierts der Zielgruppe wohl auch nicht mehr


----------



## Dark Messiah (24. Dezember 2012)

hat irgendwie was, ich finds cool


----------

